

500,000 users in 10 weeks; What worked for Fab.com - bond
http://gigaom.com/2011/08/16/flash-sales-site-fab-com-hits-a-half-a-million-users-thanks-to-social-push/

======
jdp23
> The company, which began as Fabulis, a gay social networking site ...

Good pivot.

------
wahnfrieden
This is nearly unreadable on an iPhone. The page keeps scrolling back up to
the top as I try to scroll down. If the author is reading this, please get rid
of that script.

------
dqh
I've unsubscribed multiple times from this site and the emails keep coming.
Maybe something to so with their having 500,000 'users'. Isn't it illegal for
a US business to send spam?

------
treelovinhippie
Article says little of "what worked". Oh they have social sharing buttons.
Surely there was more to it than that!

